# Installation Bbox - durée avant internet et téléphonie



## mistik (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de changer de FAI (je passe d'Orange à Bouygues Telecom) et malgré un courriel ainsi qu'un e-mail datant du 22 décembre m'indiquant que tout est ok, je n'ai toujours pas d'internet et encore moins de téléphone (voip). 

Je m'adresse donc aux utilisateurs de Bouygues Telecom afin de savoir combien de temps il faut attendre pour obtenir ENFIN sa connexion internet et le téléphone. En attendant je surfe via mon iPhone qui fait office de modem pour mon Mac mais ce n'est pas encore ça (je ne peux pas trop télécharger ... tant pis pour les 12 jours d'offres gratuites Apple  ... aussi j'envisage éventuellement d'acquérir une clé 3G).

Je vous remercie grandement pour vos réponses. 

Au plaisir de vous lire et joyeuses fêtes à tous.


----------



## mistik (26 Décembre 2011)

J'ai bien entendu contacté le service technique où l'on a beaucoup de mal à se faire comprendre soit dit en passant ... qui m'a indiqué la procédure de reset (ce que j'avais vu tout seul comme un grand et par conséquent mis en place par moi-même ... la fameuse _méthode trombone_, ainsi que d'éteindre et rallumer la bbox sans aucun résultat probant). 

Ensuite on m'a expliqué qu'une mise à jour se faisait ... mais une MAJ de 72 heures cela me paraît fort improbable. Je pense que le problème s'appelle ... Orange ... n'étant plus client chez ce FAI ... :hein:

Bref du grand n'importe quoi ! 

Et je n'ai toujours rien ... 

La boutique Bouygues Telecom m'affirme ne pas pouvoir tester la bbox (ce que pouvait pourtant faire Orange avec sa LiveBox). :rose:

Pour l'instant je ne me suis pas entaillé les veines ... par manque de chance ... certainement.


----------



## schwebb (26 Décembre 2011)

Hello,

Je suis passé d'Orange à Bouygues il y a quelques semaines: une vingtaine d'heures entre l'arrêt des services Orange et la reprise de la ligne par Bouygues. 

Bouygues peut sans doute tester ta ligne, à défaut de pouvoir tester ta Bbox. Il faudrait que tu leur demandes.

il y a un fil sur la Bbox ; tu devrais poster là-bas pour toucher plus d'utilisateurs abonnés au fil, peut-être. C'est là : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...-avec-la-bbox-de-bouygues-telecom-592692.html


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour ton aide.  J'ai de mon côté contacté pour la troisième fois un hotliner mais d'un ton plus ferme.   Il m'a d'abord suggérer à 18h45 de rapporter ma Bbox dans une agence ^^ puis comme je lui expliquais que c'était comment dire pour être gentil, "une bêtise", il m'a dit qu'il allait demander à une tierce personne.   Ensuite, il m'a expliqué que le souci venait de ma ligne ^^ et que tout allait être réglé d'ici le 02 janvier 2012. Je lui ai répondu que je n'attendrai pas aussi longtemps pour stopper de mon côté les prélèvements.   De son côté le service comptabilité ma indiqué que j'allais être prélevé le 10 janvier, alors même que ayant souscrit par internet, j'ai droit à un mois gratuit !  Pour ce qui concerne ta proposition je préfère attendre qu'un modérateur me remette dans le bon "tuyau" (par avance ... désolé) plutôt que créer un doublon.  Encore merci, en espérant que cela soit vite résolu.


----------



## mistik (29 Décembre 2011)

J'ai décidé aujourd'hui d'adresser une LRAR à Bouygues Telecom et j'ai préalablement auprès de ma banque fait opposition à tout prélèvement de leur part. J'espère que cela va les faire bouger un peu plus vite qu'actuellement.


----------



## schwebb (29 Décembre 2011)

mistik a dit:


> J'ai décidé aujourd'hui d'adresser une LRAR à Bouygues Telecom et j'ai préalablement auprès de ma banque fait opposition à tout prélèvement de leur part. J'espère que cela va les faire bouger un peu plus vite qu'actuellement.



Donc toujours rien ? C'est rageant de devoir en arriver là. Et tu es sûr que ce n'est pas Orange qui coince ?


----------



## mistik (30 Décembre 2011)

schwebb a dit:


> Donc toujours rien ? C'est rageant de devoir en arriver là. Et tu es sûr que ce n'est pas Orange qui coince ?


Il se peut, mais ce n'est pas mon problème. Celui de Bouygues Télécom va être de se faire payer par moi et pour ce faire BT devra régler mon problème !


----------



## schwebb (30 Décembre 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Il se peut, mais ce n'est pas mon problème.



C'est sûr.



mistik a dit:


> Celui de Bouygues Télécom va être de se faire payer par moi et pour ce faire BT devra régler mon problème !



Oui, logique. Espérons que ça marche !


----------



## mistik (31 Décembre 2011)

J'ai enfin internet et ce depuis la fin de matinée. J'attends de voir si cela va perdurer, ensuite j'inscrirais "résolu" ... avec le temps ... ici tout arrive avec une bonne lettre recommandée avec accusé de réception !


----------



## schwebb (31 Décembre 2011)

mistik a dit:


> J'ai enfin internet et ce depuis la fin de matinée. J'attends de voir si cela va perdurer, ensuite j'inscrirais "résolu" ... avec le temps ... ici tout arrive avec une bonne lettre recommandée avec accusé de réception !



Ouf. Bon, ben bonne année !


----------



## mistik (31 Décembre 2011)

schwebb a dit:


> Ouf. Bon, ben bonne année !


Je te remercie et te souhaite également une bonne année 2012, le succès dans les affaires, les marmites toujours pleines et la santé.


----------



## mistik (21 Janvier 2012)

Le 6 janvier Bouygues m'a légitimement prélevé 49 &#8364; correspondant au coût du prêt du décodeur dont je n'ai aucune utilité n'ayant pas de poste de télévision mais que je suis obligé de demander ("exclu web") ! 

L'opérateur a perçu sa dîme de 31,90 &#8364; (abonnement mensuel) le 10 janvier 2012 alors même que j'ai droit à un mois gratuit ("exclu web") ! 

Apparemment on n'a pas tenu compte de ma lettre de réclamation envoyée sous la forme d'une LRAR.

Dès lors, j'ai contacté cette semaine Bouygues. Il a été décidé de me rembourser des 31,90 &#8364; et comme j'ai indiqué avoir déboursé 30 &#8364; de frais de téléphone portable pour avoir appelé leur hotline (qui me donnait des réponses à côté de la plaque) je recevrai également un remboursement de ... 20 &#8364;. Pour ce qui est des 49 &#8364;, d'ici 2 à 3 semaines, je serai remboursé des 49 &#8364;. :mouais:

Je vous tiendrai informé des suites.

Encore merci de votre soutien.


----------



## mistik (27 Février 2012)

--> Certes, j'ai été remboursé de mes 49 &#8364; le 03/02/2012 correspondant au décodeur qui leur a été retourné.

--> Certes, j'ai été remboursé des 31,90 &#8364; en ne me prélevant pas des 31,90 &#8364; pour le mois de février.

--> Cependant, on ne m'a versé que seulement 10 &#8364; sur les 20 &#8364; promis en geste commercial.

--> Or, je viens de contacter le service commercial qui me dit *n'avoir pas trace de l'accord consistant à me verser 10 &#8364; supplémentaires*. Maintenant, je comprends la raison pour laquelle ils m'ont fractionné le "geste commercial" : afin de ne pas me payer entièrement. :hein:

--> Conséquence : je ne vous recommande pas Bouygues Télécom !  Allez donc chez Free !


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2012)

Pour enfin clore ce chapitre et être juste, j'ai pu constater sur mon relevé électronique de banque que le 12 mars 2012 j'ai été débité de 21,90  en lieu et place de 31,90. 
En conséquence, les 10 derniers Euros m'ont bien été remboursés. 
Merci Bouygues Telecom. 

Maintenant il est vrai qu'aucun FAI n'est parfait. Cependant il y aura fallu attendre longtemps pour arriver à ce terme positif pour moi. 

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous.


----------



## schwebb (22 Mars 2012)

Bon, tout est bien qui finit bien. 

De mon côté, avec quelques mois de recul, je me rends compte que j'ai des coupures de temps en temps, qui durent quelques minutes ou jusqu'à ce que je redémarre la Bbox. 

Je n'ai jamais rien eu de tel quand j'avais Orange et la Livebox, donc je suis un peu déçu. 

Mais au final, le rapport gain/embêtement reste au bénéfice de la Bbox. Et de toute façon, Bouygues est le meilleur FAI pour le bled où va se construire ma nouvelle maison, assez mal desservi dans l'ensemble.


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2012)

schwebb a dit:


> Bon, tout est bien qui finit bien.
> 
> De mon côté, avec quelques mois de recul, je me rends compte que j'ai des coupures de temps en temps, qui durent quelques minutes ou jusqu'à ce que je redémarre la Bbox.
> 
> ...


Moi de même il m'arrive d'avoir des micro-coupures il est vrai avec la Bbox ... d'ailleurs ... pas plus tard qu'il y a 5 minutes !


----------

